# South Glos 100 - 9th May 2015



## Arjimlad (22 Apr 2015)

Anyone else signed up for this ?

I'm going.. but I don't know anyone else who is. All my usual pals are busy.

http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/15-300/


----------



## Banjo (25 Apr 2015)

I did it a year or two back but will be working this year.
Its an enjoyable ride with lots of entries I am sure you will be able to find some company on the day.

Don't eat too much at Sapperton


----------



## Donger (30 Apr 2015)

I'm signed up for it. I'll be that man-mountain in the "_Fat Lad at the Back_" shirt .... near the back. Come and say hello before you speed off over the horizon..... and ask them to put a cake to one side for me at Sapperton.


----------



## Arjimlad (1 May 2015)

Lol... I'll throw you a banana !!

Will look out for you - although I can't quite bring myself to go up to strangers and say "Hi, are you Donger, by any chance?"


----------



## Arjimlad (9 May 2015)

A marvellous day out in beautiful countryside. Great to meet @Donger too ! 

Sorry I couldn't stop for long at the pub afterwards. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/301092261


----------



## Arjimlad (9 May 2015)

Donger said:


> I'm signed up for it. I'll be that man-mountain in the "_Fat Lad at the Back_" shirt .... near the back. Come and say hello before you speed off over the horizon..... and ask them to put a cake to one side for me at Sapperton.



What cake at Sapperton ?!


----------



## Donger (9 May 2015)

Arjimlad said:


> What cake at Sapperton ?!


 I was OK. Found one at the Hunter's Hall in Kingscote .... then a hot dog at the Cross hands in Alveston...... come to think of it, maybe that's why I'm not losing weight.


----------



## jembullo (9 May 2015)

Donger said:


> I was OK. Found one at the Hunter's Hall in Kingscote .... then a hot dog at the Cross hands in Alveston...... come to think of it, maybe that's why I'm not losing weight.


Great to see you today Andy, stiff old wind though after the turn round and some sneaky hills lurking! I think we checked in around 3.50pm in the end. Kept in touch with my pace maker for the most part but there were times he was a speck in the distance. When's your next one?


----------



## Donger (10 May 2015)

jembullo said:


> Great to see you today Andy, stiff old wind though after the turn round and some sneaky hills lurking! I think we checked in around 3.50pm in the end. Kept in touch with my pace maker for the most part but there were times he was a speck in the distance. When's your next one?


 Nice to see you again, too. Couldn't keep up with your lead-out man, though! 6 June "Over the Hills and far Away" audax looks to be a good 'un. See you there?


----------



## Banjo (10 May 2015)

If any of you guys are interested the Blowingstone 100 is next Sunday. Starts somewhwere between Swindon and Wantage. Goes through rolling "white horse" country. Org has said he will take entries on the day. I am in so you have no worries about coming in last :-)

http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/15-588/


----------



## Donger (10 May 2015)

Banjo said:


> If any of you guys are interested the Blowingstone 100 is next Sunday. Starts somewhwere between Swindon and Wantage. Goes through rolling "white horse" country. Org has said he will take entries on the day. I am in so you have no worries about coming in last :-)
> 
> http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/15-588/


 Cheers, @Banjo. Sounds good. Must meet up on the circuit some time ... but it won't be next week. I've got a BHF ride from Cheltenham to do with a mate who always comes down from Brum to torment and delay me. (Ends up as a pub ride most years, but I'd miss it if I didn't keep up the tradition).


----------

